# Entitled to Family Reunion Visa - looking for job before arriving



## vonheymann (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, I plan to move to Germany in two months. My wife is a German citizen so I'm entitled to a Family reunion visa which would allow me to work. 
I want to start looking for a job before I arrive to Germany and I'm facing this dilemma:
One option is to state that I'm authorized to work in the EU - this would probably increase my chances of finding a job, but the problem is that it might take me couple of months to actually get my visa after I arrive to Germany.
The second option is to state that I require a visa aponsership and then I could start working right away after I arrive. 
What is better?
Thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I would say both. Just explain the situation to a potential employer: you will be entitled to work as a spouse but not immediately; if they can get you a work permit that might be faster.

Caveat: I don't know enough about how it works to say whether applying for a normal work visa first would somehow delay the family reunification status.

Ultimately you may need to just wait and not work for a few month, in the worst case.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One small caveat here - if an employer has to "sponsor" you for a work visa, they will need to get work authorization to hire you. What that means is that they will have to prove that they have been unable to find someone similarly qualified either within Germany or within the EU.

On a spouse/family reunification visa, you have full rights to work without the need for the employer to justify hiring you.

What you could do is to indicate - either on your CV or in your cover letter - the fact that you are married to a German citizen, as well as the date of your intended arrival in Germany to join your wife. That gives the employer the option. If you're being considered for a post where they could justify hiring a foreigner and you have the necessary qualifications, the ball's in their court. Otherwise, if they're interested in possibly hiring you, they can suggest that you get in touch after your arrival.

Ultimately, you're in a better position having the visa that allows you to work without restrictions, even if you have to wait until your visa comes through. But if the employer "needs" you badly enough, then they can put things in motion to get you on board sooner. (Which is a more difficult path to take.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

vonheymann said:


> the problem is that it might take me couple of months to actually get my visa after I arrive to Germany.


Why would it take a couple of months? Spouse residence permits are issued on the spot.

Employer-sponsored work visas can take 12 weeks or longer to be processed.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Just make sure to book an appointment at the Ausländerbehörde well ahead of time - maybe that's what's meant by a delay of several months to get the spousal permit.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

vonheymann said:


> My wife is a German citizen so I'm entitled to a Family reunion visa which would allow me to work.


Do you already speak A1 German? As the spouse of a German citizen,you are required to demonstrate basic German skills. Furthermore, it is highly likely that you will be required to attend an integration course after arrival.

On the hand, it is possible to apply for a D Visum in your country of residence, which woild give you the right to work on arrival.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I was wondering about that. But isn't there an exemption for spouses with university education and/or from the preferred countries (US, Canada, Israel, NZ etc.)? Because the whole integration course thing targets certain ethnic groups, even if they don't like to say it out loud.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Nononymous said:


> I was wondering about that. But isn't there an exemption for spouses with university education and/or from the preferred countries (US, Canada, Israel, NZ etc.)? Because the whole integration course thing targets certain ethnic groups, even if they don't like to say it out loud.


The language requirements don't target specific ethnic groups, but rather exemptions for certain nationalities. The rationale is based on an underlying assumption that citizens of 1st world countries wouldn't bother to stay in Germany unless they have good jobs and therefore are unlikely to be a burden on the German welfare system (it doesn't reflect reality, but that is another story).

There is an exemption for the foreign spouse of an Israeli citizen with a German residence permit, however, an Israeli citizen married to a German is required to have A1 German. 

The exemption based on having a degree requires convincing the official processing the application of an "erkennbar geringer Integrationsbedarf", which is not always easy and is left to the discretion of the official.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

*Sunshine* said:


> The language requirements don't target specific ethnic groups, but rather exemptions for certain nationalities. The rationale is based on an underlying assumption that citizens of 1st world countries wouldn't bother to stay in Germany unless they have good jobs and therefore are unlikely to be a burden on the German welfare system (it doesn't reflect reality, but that is another story).


I did substitute ethnicity for nationality there, I admit. I recall that the language requirements were implemented in part to stop the importation of teenage spouses from rural Anatolia.

One day the homeless shelters will be full of unemployed monolingual Australians and it will be a huge scandal.


----------

